# autosmart?



## paddymk5 (Aug 7, 2010)

has anyone got any contact details for an autosmart rep in n ireland?


----------



## CivicTypeR. (Aug 15, 2010)

ye mate his name is stephen pollock very nice fella and tell him your a member on rms and he wil do things as cheap as he can for you. i was talking to him tonight and his van is in getting fixed but he should have it back on the road for wednesday well hopefully as im looking to see him on wednesday , bis number is 07979533360


----------



## paddymk5 (Aug 7, 2010)

thanks mate thats great


----------



## gt-hdi (Jun 6, 2010)

How many reps is there in NI is it just the one or is there a few?


----------



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

gt-hdi said:


> How many reps is there in NI is it just the one or is there a few?


Just the one as far as I am aware.

Clarke


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Hi All,

As far as i know there are a number of Autosmart reps in NI. Stephen Pollard does the south east.

He's an absolute star and a pleasure to deal with. He also charges a reasonable price for his stuff.

Need any details, PM me.

Cheers 

Cookies


----------



## Sue J (Jan 26, 2006)

gt-hdi said:


> How many reps is there in NI is it just the one or is there a few?


There are 3 franchisees covering NI. 
Sue


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

Michael Winters cover's the North West (i think)


----------

